# What is this?



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Caught in cast net today. Thought it was just menhaden as I shook it into bucket, but the dorsal and pelvic fins are danger sharp and got me pretty good. Closest I could find is jack mackerel, but I don't thimk that's it.


----------



## Shortrod (Apr 7, 2020)

Juvenile blue runner maybe??


----------



## Bill M. (Sep 3, 2013)

slosh said:


> Caught in cast net today. Thought it was just menhaden as I shook it into bucket, but the dorsal and pelvic fins are danger sharp and got me pretty good. Closest I could find is jack mackerel, but I don't thimk that's it.
> View attachment 67384


It maybe a juvenile jack creville.


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

Might be a juvenile Bar Jack........https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bar_jack#/media/File:Caranx_ruber_-_pone.0010676.g077.png.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Leatherjacket fish. The sting ya like a bee. Don't mess with them if u can help it


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Eltonjohn said:


> Leatherjacket fish. The sting ya like a bee. Don't mess with them if u can help it


That's it, thanks! 

I got lucky, despite multiple stings I was pain free in an hour or so. Tried them as bait, nothing eats them. I managed to catch 4 needle fish with 1 throw of the net at the same hole. Time for a new bait catching spot.


----------

